Ask HN: What are your best finds from a flea market? - Something1234
======
AwesomeFaic
Not a flea market, but I found a pristine Super 20 Club crystal decanter for 5
bucks with "New York Giants" engraved on one side. It just caught my eye
randomly and had a good weight to it. Had no idea what the Super 20 Club was,
so I poked around.

After a number of emails to sports memorabilia auction sites and a university
historian, I was able to identify it. The Super 20 Club was a term for the
members of the press/media who had attended the first 20 Super Bowls
(amazingly, there's a Super 50 Club). They received sets of one decanter and
six crystal old fashioned glasses. Interestingly, the recipients had their
names engraved on the decanter, not a team name. One expert I contacted
hypothesized that the previous owner of the decanter was a noteworthy (ie
celebrity or friend of the team) season ticket holder, who had Giants season
tickets for the first 20 years of Super Bowls. It was probably worth about 100
bucks to the right buyer, but sadly broke in an accident some months later.

I've also found a football autographed by the '82 Patriots, a Nighthawk X10
router, and some high-end kitchen appliances. I never spend more than 10-15
bucks per-item as a rule of thumb.

------
Causality1
A couple of years ago I picked up a TRS-80 Color Computer 2 for $5. Came in
the original box with all accessories including joysticks, branded tape unit,
etc.

[https://i.imgur.com/vdltZgl.jpg](https://i.imgur.com/vdltZgl.jpg)

------
2rsf
a working circular saw when I was in the middle of a big renovation project,
two pairs of hardly used ice skates and a bunch of high end fashion items in
good shape sold for peanuts

------
punchclockhero
A Canon V-20 for 5€, believed to be a keyboard by seller.

